# Experience of shipping frozen embryos



## bonnie1977 (Nov 3, 2011)

Has anyone any experience or information of shipping frozen embryos into the UK. I have 3 frozen embryos at a clinic in Cyprus but due to work commitments it's looking difficult to be able to take the 3 weeks off work that has been suggested I will need to  go through the process of having them placed into me. I'd like to consider moving them to a local private clinic but don't know where to start to investigate this?

Any advice would be appreciated?


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Sorry Bonnie - can't help, might be worth posting on the Cyprus board too.


  


Tis x


----------



## millymolly8 (Feb 21, 2010)

Hi

This link might be useful for you. A lot of people seem to use Kosta at Kynisi.

Kind Regards

Milly

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=282460.msg4904984#msg4904984


----------

